# BALLARAT *Victoria *Australia



## Sydlicious (Oct 8, 2018)

Located approximately 90 minutes by train from Melbourne:

BALLARAT, VICTORIA ©73 by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr

BALLARAT, VICTORIA ©70 by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr

BALLARAT, VICTORIA ©69 by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr

BALLARAT, VICTORIA ©67 by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr

BALLARAT, VICTORIA ©55 by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


----------



## skylark (Jan 27, 2010)

lovely! I love those well preserved colonial buildings.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice photos; well done, SYD. :cheers:


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

Nice to see something else of Australia then the usual cities. Do you have more pictures?


----------



## Sydlicious (Oct 8, 2018)

skylark said:


> lovely! I love those well preserved colonial buildings.


They preserve and treasure their Colonial past which is always great considering that Aus doesn't have the wealth of history that Europe has 



christos-greece said:


> Great, very nice photos; well done, SYD. :cheers:


Cheers CG :hug:



Nightsky said:


> Nice to see something else of Australia then the usual cities. Do you have more pictures?


I do  thanks for the comment :hug:


BALLARAT, VICTORIA ©51 by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr

BALLARAT, VICTORIA ©48 by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr

BALLARAT, VICTORIA ©47 by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr

BALLARAT, VICTORIA ©46 by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr

BALLARAT, VICTORIA ©42 by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Fine update, and I love the lantern. kay:
I don't know if you already have observed that I'm addicted to the green colour, Syd,

especially emerald?


----------



## Sydlicious (Oct 8, 2018)

yansa said:


> Fine update, and I love the lantern. kay:
> I don't know if you already have observed that I'm addicted to the green colour, Syd,
> 
> especially emerald?


That’s great to know Yansa, I will keep an eye out for emerald green for you 

BALLARAT, VICTORIA ©41 by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr

BALLARAT, VICTORIA ©40 by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr

BALLARAT, VICTORIA ©38 by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr

BALLARAT, VICTORIA ©37 by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr

BALLARAT, VICTORIA ©33 by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

32Blocks said:


> That’s great to know Yansa, I will keep an eye out for emerald green for you


That's really nice of you, Syd! :hug:
Fine pics again, by the way!


----------



## danmartin1985 (Mar 5, 2012)

beautiful! nice old architecture.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates, SYD. :cheers:


----------



## Sydlicious (Oct 8, 2018)

yansa said:


> That's really nice of you, Syd! :hug:
> Fine pics again, by the way!


Thanks Yansa, you are more than welcome 



danmartin1985 said:


> beautiful! nice old architecture.


It is a very well maintained city, long may it continue  Thanks for the comment 



shik2005 said:


> I like this thread, interesting architecture & pics.


That's good to read, thank you :hug:



christos-greece said:


> Great, very nice updates, SYD. :cheers:


Cheers CG :hug:


BALLARAT, VICTORIA ©31 by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr

BALLARAT, VICTORIA ©30 by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr

BALLARAT, VICTORIA ©29 by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr

BALLARAT, VICTORIA ©28 by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr

BALLARAT, VICTORIA ©26 by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


----------



## Sydlicious (Oct 8, 2018)

BALLARAT, VICTORIA ©23 by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr

BALLARAT, VICTORIA ©22 by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr

BALLARAT, VICTORIA ©21 by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr

BALLARAT, VICTORIA ©18 by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr

BALLARAT, VICTORIA ©14 by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

My favourite is your pic of this lovely book exchange, Syd. kay:
I feel well when books are near, and I love people who read.


----------



## Sydlicious (Oct 8, 2018)

yansa said:


> My favourite is your pic of this lovely book exchange, Syd. kay:
> I feel well when books are near, and I love people who read.


Thanks Yansa, I totally agree, I loooooove books and stationery - I can never have enough 


BALLARAT, VICTORIA ©12 by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr

BALLARAT, VICTORIA ©11 by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr

BALLARAT, VICTORIA ©10 by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr

BALLARAT, VICTORIA ©9 by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr

BALLARAT ART GALLERY, VICTORIA ©27 by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Beautiful impression from the Art Gallery, Syd! :applause:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates, SYD. :cheers:


----------



## rodohert (Jan 30, 2011)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice photos but you should ask the owner of this thread before posted these


----------

